
Ask HN: Would you pay for a screenshot taking app? - shime
I&#x27;m building a screenshot taking application for developers, that would store all it&#x27;s data to <i>your</i> S3. This way I offload storage and can keep it affordable and charge $2&#x2F;mo for the support and server hosting.<p>What do you think about this and would you pay for a screenshot taking application?
======
zapperdapper
Probably not. I mainly use Preview and a folder on iCloud Drive and they are
both free. On Windows PrtSc does the job. Linux has a free tool too.

Also, if I'm storing it in _my_ S3, why am I paying you?

An example of what I would pay for, Screencast-o-matic - it lets you create
screencasts and optionally stores them for you in the cloud. If I was doing a
lot of screencasts I would probably pay for that service rather than clog up
space somewhere else.

------
twobyfour
No.

I might pay for an app that syncs a folder on my laptop to S3, and set a
subfolder as the save location for screenshots.

Might.

It's rare for me to actually want to make a screenshot public. Too much
potential for private information to get snagged.

------
sharemywin
As a developer not sure I understand why I would want this? For tracking
someone I'm paying by the hour. Also, what platform?

~~~
shime
All platforms potentially. You would want this so you can share screenshots
with others and you would have access to your data. It ends up being pretty
affordable for $2/mo + S3 costs which are minimal.

------
Bl4ckb0ne
Why not putting it on the device like every other apps?

~~~
shime
What do you mean? This is a service that would allow users to share their
screenshots with others.

